# Why is my pup sick every morning?



## poorchickens (30 May 2010)

Hey all, 
My little one Elvis has been sick every morning for the last 5 days. This morning it was twice, once at about 4am then again at about 6am. He only brings up bile and white froth and then goes straight back to sleep. He is definitely not off his food, is drinking normally, acting completely normally and I can't work out what's going on! I thought he might be hungry (this happened when he was a baby when we took him out for a walk first thing in the morning before brekkie but was solved when we fed him first!) but yesterday I fed him his dinner at 6pm, then a few bikkies before bed and it was worse than ever. I'm running out of ideas! I have two pups and the other one is fine. His diet is the same as always (Burns bikkies with additions such as egg, mackeral, chicken etc. every now and again.) Everything is normal. I thought at first he had a belly ache but he is completely normal in every other way. Help!


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 May 2010)

Has he been to the vet yet? If not I would take him first thing to be on the safe side, a pup being sick five days in a row isn't normal.


----------



## Murphy88 (31 May 2010)

Echo CC - there are any number of reasons that puppies can be sick, some of which can be potentially very serious. I would be taking him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 May 2010)

In the first instance I would always take a sick dog to the vet.  However, if he's bringing up just bile...it could be that stomach acid on an empty tummy is making him vomit. My dog does this if he's been too long without feeding -- as a result, I must feed him twice a day rather than just once.


----------



## Beatrice5 (31 May 2010)

My girls all suffer from empty stomach frothy morning sick as I call it from time to time ! Yes it would be wise to get the vet to check it out just in case anything more sinister. But mine get two meals a day to help with this but it can still happen intermittently.

Some nicely overdone toast ( just going black  ) may also help settle an acid stomach.


----------



## Supertrooper (31 May 2010)

Definately sounds like excess acid but still best to get vets advise. Best way of stopping it is giving some toast last thing at night ie 10/11 pm to mop up
acid xx


----------



## poorchickens (1 June 2010)

Thanks guys! I did the toast thing and he was fine this morning. If he does it again even with toast, then i'll haul him to the vets. I was loathe to take him there too early as he seemed to be completely fine apart from the sickness and my vet seems to LOVE to hand out drugs as soon as possible. Hmm.


----------

